# Canceled passengers can now flag you.



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

If you get a ghost flag, it’s likely for a disgruntled passenger who got canceled on.


----------



## hollowhollow (Aug 2, 2017)

Only if you get cancel fee


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

F'k 'em.
They can flag me all they want, I'm outta there every chance I get!


----------



## CheepShot (May 11, 2020)

nosurgenodrive said:


> If you get a ghost flag, it’s likely for a disgruntled passenger who got canceled on.


How did you find this out?


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

CheepShot said:


> How did you find this out?


I was helping a passenger reclaim a cancellation fee from an XL driver who wouldn’t let her do five passengers. The menu gives you the opportunity to report your driver which is of course going to be abused by the passengers. Cancel on a passenger who has too many passengers for your vehicle? They will report you.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

nosurgenodrive said:


> I was helping a passenger reclaim a cancellation fee from an XL driver who wouldn’t let her do five passengers. The menu gives you the opportunity to report your driver which is of course going to be abused by the passengers. Cancel on a passenger who has too many passengers for your vehicle? They will report you.


the pax probably wanted to take 5 pax for X fare. Why would you abet a pax that was trying to cheat a driver out of an XL fee?


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

Atavar said:


> the pax probably wanted to take 5 pax for X fare. Why would you abet a pax that was trying to cheat a driver out of an XL fee?


I saw the ride info. It was an XL


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

nosurgenodrive said:


> If you get a ghost flag, it’s likely for a disgruntled passenger who got canceled on.


Passengers have always been able to flag drivers even if the ride was cancelled. Accusations of refusing service animals and racial discrimination are probably the two most common type of flags.

Pax can't issue ratings for cancelled rides.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> Passengers have always been able to flag drivers even if the ride was cancelled. Accusations of refusing service animals and racial discrimination are probably the two most common type of flags.
> 
> Pax can't issue ratings for cancelled rides.


Don’t forget intoxicated driver which is even harder to defend against


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Atavar said:


> Don’t forget intoxicated driver which is even harder to defend against


It is hard to defend against but the majority of those accusations probably came from pax who were given rides. I doubt that many pax who were shuffled or refused service flagged drivers for being drunk.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> It is hard to defend against but the majority of those accusations probably came from pax who were given rides. I doubt that many pax who were shuffled or refused service flagged drivers for being drunk.


Hmm. How many drunk accusations do you see on this forum.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Hope they flag me when they refused to show up and will not answer the messages.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> F'k 'em.
> They can flag me all they want, I'm outta there every chance I get!


Selfie?


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> F'k 'em.
> They can flag me all they want, I'm outta there every chance I get!


Borat’s long lost cousin…


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

Atavar said:


> Don’t forget intoxicated driver which is even harder to defend against


That's why I ordered the @Coxpal 3-channel cam, as I have front/rear only at the moment and it's pretty obvious having internal cam with good audio is smart (necessary, in my opinion). (It arrived, I plan on installing it this weekend.) Well, that and letting some passengers sit up front. It's now pretty clear to me that any pax could accuse any driver of unwanted sexual advances, racial slurs, something else similarly despicable, regardless of where they're sitting for the purpose of getting a "free ride." (Drivers on UP showed after non-conversation rides they were accused of verbal misbehavior and *fortunately* had footage to prove otherwise. With this "verbal rape" based on "feelings" going around it's crazy how important it is drivers have proof they're innocent, but Uber doesn't seem to ban pax for false reports so it's only going to become more common.)

Additionally, this thread gave me the idea I should only be drinking out of clear plastic water bottles. I'm in Milwaukee, a city known for beer, and Wisconsin is known for drinking. We pretty much create celebrations as an excuse to drink, like Port Washington has "Fish Day." I went there and asked what was up with that as there were no fish things beyond the normal stuff, and the answer was, "It's just an excuse to drink."


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Atavar said:


> Hmm. How many drunk accusations do you see on this forum.


How many drunks do you see on this forum?
It's a target rich environment.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> How many drunks do you see on this forum?
> It's a target rich environment.


I've decided after your last pic @UberBastid , I don't want to see any part of you drunk or not.

Seriously...


Not everybody on here are drunks.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

I am also a customer, in the history for trips the cancel rides all the information and questions still come up if you want to file a report you can even say your driver was drunk or under the influence,

So if you cancel someone and you are there with them face to face you need to fill a report, I had an incident guest last night a young man walked to my car purposely walked around the back of the car to get in behind me, my doors are locked, I asked him why would you want to get in the back seat behind me says that's what I always do I'm paying, he started banging on the glass, I drove away and canceled I pulled over and immediately filled a safety issue report.


----------



## mrwhts (May 16, 2021)

Lyft is dead around here anyways, very few drive for them even sitting at airport. They are twice as high price to PAX and less to the drivers.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

mrwhts said:


> Lyft is dead around here anyways, very few drive for them even sitting at airport. They are twice as high price to PAX and less to the drivers.


A lot of bonuses around my area so the short to medium fairs are usually slightly more or maybe about the same as Uber, now the long trips that's a whole another story I had one come out last night 77 miles payout for me $52 I passed.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

W00dbutcher said:


> I've decided after your last pic @UberBastid , I don't want to see any part of you drunk or not.


I couldn't imagine what you were talking about there, then I remembered.
Are you talking about me and mom looking out over the lake?

You can only hope and pray that you are as hot as me when you are almost 70.
And to have a GILF like my mate.

If it was a full frontal - you'd be even _more_ amazed.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> I couldn't imagine what you were talking about there, then I remembered.
> Are you talking about me and mom looking out over the lake?
> 
> You can only hope and pray that you are as hot as me when you are almost 70.
> ...


Well now we have a completely new set of wtf questions.....


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Word of advice for anybody that dates a GILF....

Make sure they have full dentures or it's not worth it.

Also, denture cream works great for the lube after they get past a certain point, if you know what I mean.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

painfreepc said:


> I am also a customer, in the history for trips the cancel rides all the information and questions still come up if you want to file a report you can even say your driver was drunk or under the influence,
> 
> So if you cancel someone and you are there with them face to face you need to fill a report, I had an incident guest last night a young man walked to my car purposely walked around the back of the car to get in behind me, my doors are locked, I asked him why would you want to get in the back seat behind me says that's what I always do I'm paying, he started banging on the glass, I drove away and canceled I pulled over and immediately filled a safety issue report.


Good decision not to accept that ride. Have you experienced any success in the past by filling a safety issue report. I'm very curious if that would make a difference if a passenger complained or especially if they made up some lie like refusing a service animal just for revenge. I have little faith in Uber sticking up for their driver.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

nosurgenodrive said:


> If you get a ghost flag, it’s likely for a disgruntled passenger who got canceled on.


Oh that's always been case with Shyt. I recall years ago some road raged person messaged Lyft after seeing my Lyftstache and Lyft sent me message "A member of the Lyft community reported..."
But Lyft wouldn't elaborate on who. That was when Lyft had real onshore employees not careless offshore Rohits.


----------



## Wil Mette (Jan 15, 2015)

nosurgenodrive said:


> I saw the ride info. It was an XL


*What Is UberXL? - A Budget-Friendly Choice for Up To 6*


----------



## Wil Mette (Jan 15, 2015)

mrwhts said:


> Lyft is dead around here anyways, very few drive for them even sitting at airport. They are twice as high price to PAX and less to the drivers.


But Dara recently said that Lyft would survive! He would never lie to us.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

nosurgenodrive said:


> I saw the ride info. It was an XL


Then he should have had no problem taking even 6 pax. It’s not adding up.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

Atavar said:


> Then he should have had no problem taking even 6 pax. It’s not adding up.


He said nobody in the front seat and made her cancel. She ordered another XL right after that ride. I had all of her ride history in front of me. She was a good girl. Very earnest and kind. I was driving her in a regular Lyft ride and we were talking about a few things that led up to the conversation. This was way after the Covid restrictions were dropped, so the driver was just being a poopoo head. I showed her how to contest a cancel fee so she would not be charged. I also explained to her that Lyft steals 60% of the cancel fee so she was pleased to reclaim her cancel fees from the Zimmer/Green thieves.


----------



## UberStreets (10 mo ago)

Atavar said:


> Don’t forget intoxicated driver which is even harder to defend against


Absolutely! So, when I think there's even the smallest chance that a rider might be problematic, I immediately call Uber Support to report whatever issue I had with the rider. This way, if that rider calls Uber with bull complaints (which usually happens the next day), Uber Support will already have noted documentation on that specific ride from me first, reporting my issue with the rider beforehand. (As the old saying goes: "He who tells his story first makes people think he is right!")

Also, since our calls to Uber Support are recorded, Uber can refer back to that call to determine if the driver was coherent or sounded intoxicated. So, if a rider calls in with a bull report that the Uber driver was drunk, Uber can circle back around to that call for verification.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

W00dbutcher said:


> Word of advice for anybody that dates a GILF....
> 
> Make sure they have full dentures or it's not worth it.
> 
> Also, denture cream works great for the lube after they get past a certain point, if you know what I mean.


Damn right!

First of all, a gummy is heaven. Combined with a hummer and a cold beer it is life changing.
And, denture cream? Really? It is an adhesive ya know.

I can see me and mom in ER ..
"Yea, it seemed like a good idea at the time; I got it in ok, but now I _can't get it out!"_
And mom adds, "Hmm, mmuu, gulfffa monnn."


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> ER ..
> "Yea, it seemed like a good idea at the time; I got it in ok, but now I _can't get it out!"_
> And mom adds, "Hmm, mmuu, gulfffa monnn."


Top 10 post material.

I lost my shit on that one. Omfg

the denture cream is for the other hole considering over time it loses its elasticity. 

Smh,
Amateurs.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

W00dbutcher said:


> Smh,
> Amateurs.


Kids.
Ya buy em books, send em to school ... whatta they do?
Eat paste and pick they nose.

Kids.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Kids.
> Ya buy em books, send em to school ... whatta they do?
> Eat paste and pick they nose.
> 
> Kids.


Now a days they screw the teacher then tell people about.

Smh.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

W00dbutcher said:


> Now a days they screw the teacher then tell people about.
> 
> Smh.


I KNOW.
WTF.
I have said many times, "Where were these teachers when I WAS in high school? And, WHY would I tell everyone about a good gig like that?" Dummies.


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> F'k 'em.
> They can flag me all they want, I'm outta there every chance I get!


It is fun to stay at the YMCA.

Chris


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

WI_Hedgehog said:


> should only be drinking out of clear plastic water bottles



Vodka
Gin
Light rum


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> Eat paste and pick they nose.


Hope you're not being judgemental. I partake in both on occasion.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Heisenburger said:


> Hope you're not being judgemental. I partake in both on occasion.


That explains a lot.


----------

